# A very special announcement!



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We are very honored to announce that the American Dairy Goat Association Awards Committee has selected Buck Run Pottery ( me n Squidge) to make the awards for the 2010 Nationals in Kentucky. A huge thank you to Paula Butler, President of the Volunteer State Goat Breeders Association for bringing our work to the attention of the committee and enthusiastically representing our work as worthy of this spotlight. A most sincere thank you to Vicki McGaugh for urging us to market our work on her forum Dairy Goat Info. This was the beginning of the goat world learning about our pottery and so it is all due to her generosity and her encouragement to expose a wider audience to the things we make. So shaking in our barn boots with joy and terror we are off to get to work on the most beautiful things we can come up with working from Jenny Henkel's list. Thanks to all who made this happen and we hope everyone will be pleased with the results. Onward to 2010 Nationals!

Don and Lee Jackson
Buck Run Pottery
New Rocky Comfort Nubians


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:handclap I bet your :jawdrop as well as DH's Congratulations Lee and Squidge! What an honor. 
Tam


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

Yaaaahooooo!!!! That's great, congratulations!


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats!! That is awsome!!


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!!

You deserve it...your work is beautiful!


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations! How awesome!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Way COOL!! Congratulations! such beautiful work desearves this honor. I know it will be a huge sucesses and the pieces appreciated by the winners.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Congradulations, you do wonderful work that is both beautiful and functional... Pieces any one would be proud to own.. I love my peices..
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Congratulations, Lee! That is just fantastic and very well-deserved! :biggrin


----------



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

dance: AWESOME!!!!! So very happy for you.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

CONGRATS! You have magnificent pottery! What a feather for your cap. Jennifer


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

:woohoo :woohoo

I am so happy that they agreed with us!!! Your work is just beautiful and right this moment, while typing this I am enjoying my tea out of one of my Buckrun mugs. I cannot wait to see what you have in the works, I know we will all be thrilled.

And, no thanks needed but your very welcome...you all deserve it with work that detailed, durable and beautiful,

Paula


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone- we are terrified! 
And honored.
It will be a tremendous amt of labor and nervewracking too but we are thrilled needless to say.
Thanks for all the kudos- we might be able to stop shaking and get to work with that much enthusiasm behind us!
Lee


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, congratulations... until Lindsey's auction I didn't realise what wonderful creations you made! Hope this introduces a whole lot of others to your work


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Lee, that's awesome! I'm sure the winners will love your creations!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so glad this worked out for you! No thanks necessary if your product wasn't excellent it wouldn't sell!

I don't think anyone realizes how many folks lurk on forums like this. Why it's so important to have contact information in your signature. Like if Karen above this post was talking about her craft she does, nobody lurking has access to her information...where if you look at Lee's post her email address is right there for folks to contact her. Marketing is huge, and so overlooked. If you don't keep your signature updated only folks who are members of this forum are your customer base. It's also why this will never be a closed forum. Vicki


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

Congrats Lee!!!!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## ezekielsgarden (Nov 2, 2009)

Yay!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Very true Vicki....I discovered Lee's creations by following the link from here and just fell in love with the look, ordered a couple of mugs and loved them. Pretty much the first night I had them, while drinking tea I decided they were exactly what I wanted our club to bring to the awards committee...I was just taken by the whole package....now of course, the fact that she raises goats with EARS sways my opinion a wee bit....hehehehehe....


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

How cool is that! Yea, you do beautiful work, Congratulations!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What a fabulous idea that was Paula! Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, I just think that's awesome! :handclap

And who wouldn't want an award that is a keepsake! I love things that are hand made by artisans!

DD won a hand made coffee mug for me last year at the CTDGA Doe show, it has a Nubian painted on it, and I just love it! She put some extra tickets in the bag while I was taking a nap in the car, and my name got called from the raffle! 

So I think this is wonderful that Lee was picked to be the artist, and I think it will be wonderful for the winners of the awards!

Sheryl


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations! What an honor!

Vicki in NC


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

FANTASIC !!!! dance:


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow Congratulations. Guess now I need to start making plans to attend with my girls so that I can see it first hand.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

You are acting like you are so terrified about making something perfectly wonderful, but we all know that your artistic ability is beyond PERFECTLY WONDERFUL. I think anything you design and make will be beautiful!!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations, that's awesome!


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Way cool! Congrats!


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

:yeahthat

Congrats!!
Jacque


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

dance:

Congrats


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Lee & Don

Congratulations......but I warned you a few months ago that this type thing was gonna happen, so this is coming as no shock to me. What did I tell you....."never sell yourself too short".......and "I've got complete confidence in you". 

I am so pleased that my family owns a piece of Buckrun Pottery......it now sets in my mother's house, and is being treasured as a family heirloom piece that will be passed on to future generations. So, let me take one more opportunity to thank you for what a wondering job you did on such a difficult and meaningful project.

Now...git yer tails to work  

Whim


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow Congragulations!

I have to admit that I also did not realize what beautiful work you did until Lindsey's auction.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone- such nice reading. Don't forget Squidge! It's not just me- he is the other half of this and it is his glaze formulas and expertise at kiln repair and understanding of the firing cycles that gives us our final look. We balance each other well with our different skills and work methods. It's a team effort for sure! We have shipped in new supplies-cleaned the work spaces and are ready to roll for 2010 except in the process I have totally angered my old back injury (I think it was the several hundred pounds of squash I had to move :help) so I am standing and laying but not much sitting at the computer :sigh. Just wanted to thank you all again for being happy for us. Hope to see many of you there :biggrin. Lee


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so glad to hear this!!! Way to go! We were very impressed with the piece of pottery that Phoebe won at the Nationals last year- of course, I found out I could never afford to order more (I like your better anyway)! So we should all buy up Buck Run stuff now, before it is priced out of our range!


----------



## trueblessings (Mar 10, 2008)

dance:


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW Lee (and DON)...very nice. A warm and hearty congratulations to you both!!! Ok..so I am a bit late in responding but I just saw the link ya sent Lee!

:biggrin

Must go peruse your site now!!!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations. I didn't see this post either until now. This is awsome. You guys deserve it. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Congrats to the both of you! AMAZING! :biggrin


----------

